
Improving Google Cloud Function cold start time - ingve
https://medium.com/@duhroach/improving-cloud-function-cold-start-time-2eb6f5700f6
======
Eridrus
This is cool, though reducing dependencies is hard to do once, and even harder
to do in perpetuity, which makes me wonder what the numbers would look like if
they had started with caching and lazy loading, rather than trimming, and
looking at how much that would help.

